# Boxing/Muay Thai training?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all!

Have decided that being fat and lazy probably isn't the best use of my time on Earth, and have always fancied training in some sort of martial art. I have previously tried kickboxing and boxing circuit training. 

What I want to know is: Is there a boxing/muay thai place in the Marina end of town? I know about the one next to Al Maya supermarket, but was wondering if there is an alternative?

And secondly has anyone had direct experience of places in Dubai?

Many thanks in advance people!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Really??? Nobody?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Really??? Nobody?


We are probably nerds here, not the boxing types I guess :ranger:


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

rsinner said:


> We are probably nerds here, not the boxing types I guess :ranger:


Alright here ya go;


Contender MMA Dubai

The Champion Club - Dubai -UAE

http://www.kopromotions-dubai.com/ko_gym/index.html


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Apollo fitness in Knowledge Village do it 3 times a week www.apollofitness.ae


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

motojet said:


> Alright here ya go;
> 
> 
> Contender MMA Dubai
> ...


Cheers!

Booked into the Contender!


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Booked into the Contender!



Let me know what you think of the place please.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Colosseum Muay Thai Health & Fitness Club Colosseum Health & Fitness Club
As far as i know, this place focus on Muay Thai

But Contender really look good tho...


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Which Gym did you go to, How was it?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Went to contender, and really enjoyed it. Tam is the owner I think, and is a good guy. Only went once though as it clashes with my Arabic language course


----------



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

I go to KO Gym, which is the one in the Marina next to Maya supermarket. They have an open class twice a night for 60 AED. I will be there tomorrow night at 6:30 PM. I am also looking for a personal trainer to come to my apartment complex that I can train with, but I haven't found anyone yet.

-Bryan


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Cobone: Deal: Exercise your body and mind with 8 energizing classes with MMA Fitness Centre's in-house professional instructors for AED 189 (value AED 480) ? Choose and mix between 12 different fitness sessions for men and women

Cobone offering great deals on MMA training.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

This place might be worth a look: art of power


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

imom said:


> This place might be worth a look: art of power


Found it! I am now boxing 3-5 times a week at MMA fitness centre. They are in Discovery gardens. Great trainers, good mix of classes, and when you join you can do as many of the different classes as you want! Been 9 times in 2 weeks so far and loving it!


----------



## Sarah Joy (Nov 1, 2011)

*Contender MMA & Arabic Class*



Bigjimbo said:


> Went to contender, and really enjoyed it. Tam is the owner I think, and is a good guy. Only went once though as it clashes with my Arabic language course


Good morning Bigjimbo, 

I found this older thread when searching for posts regarding MMA clubs in Dubai.

Would it be possible for you to provide me with a little more detail about how you found the gym Contender - people, atmosphere, class structure etc.

I've also just done another search this morning looking for recommendations on where would be a good option to attend some Arabic language classes so I am really keen to know where you have been doing your classes and if you would recommend your course to others.

Thank you very much for your time.


Sarah.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Sure. I would heartily recommend Eton Institute for the language. They are based in Knowledge village, although I had to stop the lessons as I left the company that was providing them. Also the boxing/mma I went to MMA fitness centre in Discovery gdns, and really liked it. its about 450 a month, but I had to stop this to, due to chronic laziness!


----------



## Sarah Joy (Nov 1, 2011)

*MMA & Arabic classes*



Bigjimbo said:


> Sure. I would heartily recommend Eton Institute for the language. They are based in Knowledge village, although I had to stop the lessons as I left the company that was providing them. Also the boxing/mma I went to MMA fitness centre in Discovery gdns, and really liked it. its about 450 a month, but I had to stop this to, due to chronic laziness!




Hahaha - I am also constantly fighting the laziness bug...best way to beat it I've found for me is learning martial arts 

I've sent an email to the Art of Power MMA team to see if they accept female members (or currently have any) as they unlike Contender had no females featured in their photo gallery.

Eton seems to be at the top of a lot of peoples lists for recommended Arabic classes. They were very efficient with responding to my emailed query so I may very well have to gather some courage, venture out of this apartment and actually sign up!

Thanks for your response Bigjimbo


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

MMA fitness do mixed boxing and Muay thai boxing. I have sparred with some of the girls down there!


----------

